# diferencia entre amplificador y preamplificador



## jose_chi (Ene 16, 2008)

hola amigos,  quisiera construirme un amplificador para guitarra ,pero no se por donde empezar en realidad lo necesito para hacer el efecto talkbox,  y tengo unas dudas sobre la diferencia entre amplificador y preamplificador alguien me puede aclarar esa duda y darme unos consejos para construirme el amplificador? de antemano les doy las gracias


----------



## El nombre (Ene 17, 2008)

la diferencia es que uno va antes que otro.

una señal debil es posible amplificarla sin distortosionar a lo bestia (me explico?) una dabil señal requiere unos componentes especificos asi como configuracion e impedancias y demas. Para amplificar ocurre lo mismo.

Que mal me doy a entender


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Ene 17, 2008)

De hecho lo que hace el preamplificador es dar una ganancia adicional al microfono o transductor para activar la entrada del amplificador de potencia,como veras en algunas especificaciones técnicas de un amplificador de potencia están diseñados para una entrada de 1 voltio pico-pico por decir algo,esto no lo dá el microfono o el debil captador electromagnetico de la guitarra por lo cual hay que amplificarlo,este problema tiene que ver mucho con la impedancia o "resitencia" del micro,digamos que un micro de voz dinamico tiene una impedancia de 600 ohmios mientras que la pastilla de tu guitarra tiene una impedancia de 50 k ohmios,por lo que necesitamos adapatar esta impedancia a la de la entrada del amp para que no se pierda la señal por debil,el preamp sea de micro de voz o en este caso de guitarra debe tener una impedancia de entrada similar o mucho al de transductor usado para que por distrubución de voltajes en resistencias en serie se quede con la mayor cantidad del voltaje de entrada,es mas complicado que decir esto porque tambien la trasmision de potencia de señal baja al aumentar la resistencia de entrada y necesita mayor amplificación previa,de todas maneras un pre adapta la impedancia del captor de guitarra en nuestro caso para capturar la mayor parte de señal,levanta el voltaje en un factor de 10 para llevarlo aproximadamente a 1 voltio,y tiene una impedancia de salida baja para que pueda adaptarse perfectamente a cualquier amplificador,es decir lo puedes poner en la entrada de audio del equipo de sonido de casa o en tu tv y debe responder aunque distinto claro a las caracteristicas de un amp a tubos que usamos en la guitarra electrica,de todas maneras necesitas un pre de guitarra y aqui hay un circuito muy sencillo que funciona con una bat de 9 voltios







Q1 J201 N-channel JFET 
R1 3.0M ohm 1/4-watt 5% resistor 
R2 2.2K ohm 1/4-watt 5% resistor 
R3 6.8K ohm 1/4-watt 5% resistor 
R4 51K ohm 1/4-watt 5% resistor 
C1 4.7 uF electrolytic capacitor 
C2 10 uF electrolytic or tantalum capacitor 


Basado en un FET (Field Effect Transistor) . 
Trabaja con 9v battery.
Su impedancia de entrada es 3.0 Mega ohm) considera que  1.0 Mega ohm es la impedancia minima aceptable para una guitarra electrica. 
Impedancia de salida 6.0 Kohm  considerando que los cables no son largos no trae problemas. 
Ganacia de 3db y sobre todo bajo ruido.
Por supuesto que yo toco guitarra electrica como aficionado desde mis epocas de estudiante y he construido este circuitos y varios con transistores y op amps pero este es realmente sencillo y bueno.
Suerte en tu proyecto.
Saludos desde Lima Perú


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Ene 17, 2008)

Si lo que buscas en construir todo el sistema amplificador aqui hay uno pequeño y sencillo de 60 W que puedes implementar

60W Guitar Amplifier
Bass, Treble, Harmonic modifier and Brightness controls

Output power: 40W on 8 Ohm and 60W on 4 Ohm loads
Amplifier circuit diagram: 






Amplifier parts: 

R1__________________6K8    1W Resistor
R2,R4_____________470R   1/4W Resistors
R3__________________2K   1/2W Trimmer Cermet
R5,R6_______________4K7  1/2W Resistors
R7________________220R   1/2W Resistor
R8__________________2K2  1/2W Resistor
R9_________________50K   1/2W Trimmer Cermet
R10________________68K   1/4W Resistor
R11,R12______________R47   4W Wirewound Resistors

C1,C2,C4,C5________47΅F   63V Electrolytic Capacitors
C3________________100΅F   25V Electrolytic Capacitor
C6_________________33pF   63V Ceramic Capacitor
C7_______________1000΅F   50V Electrolytic Capacitor
C8_______________2200΅F   63V Electrolytic Capacitor (See Notes)

D1_________________LED    Any type and color
D2________Diode bridge   200V 6A 

Q1,Q2____________BD139    80V 1.5A NPN Transistors
Q3_____________MJ11016   120V 30A NPN Darlington Transistor (See Notes)
Q4_____________MJ11015   120V 30A PNP Darlington Transistor (See Notes)

SW1_______________SPST Mains switch

F1__________________4A Fuse with socket

T1________________220V Primary, 48-50V Secondary 75 to 150VA Mains transformadorrmer (See Notes)

PL1_______________Male Mains plug

SPKR______________One or more speakers wired in series or in parallel
                  Total resulting impedance: 8 or 4 Ohm
                  Minimum power handling: 75W

Preamplificadorfier circuit diagram: 






Preamplificadorfier parts: 

P1,P2______________10K   Linear Potentiometers
P3_________________10K   Log. Potentiometer

R1,R2______________68K   1/4W Resistors
R3________________680K   1/4W Resistor
R4________________220K   1/4W Resistor
R5_________________33K   1/4W Resistor
R6,R16______________2K2  1/4W Resistors
R7__________________5K6  1/4W Resistor
R8,R21____________330R   1/4W Resistors
R9_________________47K   1/4W Resistor
R10_______________470R   1/4W Resistor
R11_________________4K7  1/4W Resistor
R12,R20____________10K   1/4W Resistors
R13_______________100R   1/4W Resistor
R14,R15____________47R   1/4W Resistors
R17,R18,R19_______100K   1/4W Resistors

C1,C4,C5,C6________10΅F   63V Electrolytic Capacitors
C2_________________47΅F   63V Electrolytic Capacitor
C3_________________47pF   63V Ceramic Capacitor
C7_________________15nF   63V Polyester Capacitor
C8_________________22nF   63V Polyester Capacitor
C9________________470nF   63V Polyester Capacitor
C10,C11,C12________10΅F   63V Electrolytic Capacitors
C13_______________220΅F   63V Electrolytic Capacitor

D1,D2____________BAT46   100V 150mA Schottky-barrier Diodes (see Notes)

Q1,Q3____________BC546    65V 100mA NPN Transistors
Q2_______________BC556    65V 100mA PNP Transistor

J1,J2___________6.3mm. Mono Jack sockets

SW1,SW2___________SPST Switches

Circuit description: 

This design adopts a well established circuit topology for the power amplificadorfier, using a single-rail supply of about 60V and capacitor-coupling for the speaker(s). The advantages for a guitar amplificadorfier are the very simple circuitry, even for comparatively high power outputs, and a certain built-in degree of loudspeaker protection, due to capacitor C8, preventing the voltage supply to be conveyed into loudspeakers in case of output transistors' failure.
The preamp is powered by the same 60V rails as the power amplificadorfier, allowing to implement a two-transistors gain-block capable of delivering about 20V RMS output. This provides a very high input overload capability. 

Technical data: 

Sensitivity: 
35mV input for 40W 8 Ohm output 

42mV input for 60W 4 Ohm output 


Frequency response: 
50Hz to 20KHz -0.5dB; -1.5dB @ 40Hz; -3.5dB @ 30Hz 


Total harmonic distortion @ 1KHz and 8 Ohm load: 
Below 0.1% up to 10W; 0.2% @ 30W 


Total harmonic distortion @ 10KHz and 8 Ohm load: 
Below 0.15% up to 10W; 0.3% @ 30W 


Total harmonic distortion @ 1KHz and 4 Ohm load: 
Below 0.18% up to 10W; 0.4% @ 60W 


Total harmonic distortion @ 10KHz and 4 Ohm load: 
Below 0.3% up to 10W; 0.6% @ 60W 


Treble control: 
+9 / -16dB @ 1KHz; +12 / -24dB @ 10KHz 


Brightness control: 
+6.5dB @ 500Hz; +7dB @ 1KHz; +8.5dB @ 10KHz 


Bass control: 
-17.5dB @ 100Hz; -26dB @ 50Hz; -28dB @ 40Hz 

Notes: 

The value listed for C8 is the minimum suggested value. A 3300΅F capacitor or two 2200΅F capacitors wired in parallel would be a better choice. 

The Darlington transistor types listed could be too oversized for such a design. You can substitute them with MJ11014 (Q3) and MJ11013 (Q4) or TIP142 (Q3) and TIP147 (Q4). 

T1 transformadorrmer can be also a 24 + 24V or 25 + 25V type (i.e. 48V or 50V center tapped). Obviously, the center-tap must be left unconnected. 

D1 and D2 can be any Schottky-barrier diode types. With these devices, the harmonic modifier operation will be hard. Using for D1 and D2 two common 1N4148 silicon diodes, the harmonic modifier operation will be softer. 

In all cases where Darlington transistors are used as the output devices it is essential that the sensing transistor (Q2) should be in as close thermal contact with the output transistors as possible. Therefore a TO126-case transistor type was chosen for easy bolting on the heatsink, very close to the output pair. 

R9 must be trimmed in order to measure about half the voltage supply from the positive lead of C7 and ground. A better setting can be done using an oscilloscope, in order to obtain a symmetrical clipping of the output waveform at maximum output power. 

To set quiescent current, remove temporarily the Fuse F1 and insert the probes of an Avo-meter in the two leads of the fuse holder. 

Set the volume control to the minimum and Trimmer R3 to its minimum resistance. 

Power-on the circuit and adjust R3 to read a current drawing of about 30 to 35mA. 

Wait about 15 minutes, watch if the current is varying and readjust if necessary.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2008)

Aparte de la explicacion de Jorge Flores Vergaray, te puedo agregar que el pre (Preamplificador o previo) se encarga tambien de efectuar correcciones de tono(Graves, Medios, Agudos, Presencia), da salida a efectos (Delay, Rever, Distorsion, Chorus, Etc) y toma los retornos de estos efectos y los vuelve a mezclar con el sonido original de la guitarra para darle cuerpo y color al mismo.

En esta direccion encontraras un extenso post sobre un previo que publico un colega que a mi parecer es excelente (No soy musico)
Esta diseñado como para incluirlo dentro de un gabinete amplificador-parlante con un aspecto muy profecional

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about16649.html

Saludos


----------



## jose_chi (Ene 18, 2008)

gracias a todos por aclararme las dudas, el amplificador que propone jorge flores se ve muy interesante, pero no se si estoy mal pero para lo que quiero hacer me parece mucha potencia 40 W, lo que busco es algo con menos potencia porque elsonido lo voy a enviar por una manguera para combinarlo con mi voz que a la vez sera mezclada en un microfono y asi hacer el efecto talkbox, si estoy mal con respecto a la potencia corrijanme por favor, es mucha potencia? para lo que quiero hacer o que opinan. el diseño me gusta ya que tiene los controles para ecualizar, pero diganme por favor si esta bien para lo que quiero hacer o necesito uno mas pequeño? y si usara ste amp. la conexion que haria entre los dos circuitos seria de R1 a R21 y de  P3 aR2
saludos desde merida yucatan


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Ene 25, 2008)

Disculpas por leer recien el post,bueno lo del talk box es interesante,par los que no conocen mucho de musica la idea es enviar el sonido de la guitarra no al exterior sino en un recinto cerrado que  sale por un tubo largo que se lleva a la boca del ejecutante,la boca sirve como un resonador natural que puede modificar a voluntad ,por supesto que se esta delante del microfono del amplificador de sonido principal,aqui tengo el link de la construccion de un equipo como este y como veras recomienda un amplificador de mas o menos 40 W,ademas es mejor que sobre potencia a que falte

http://www.pisotones.com/TalkBox/TalkBox.htm

Tiene las instrucciones precisas para la construcción.

Sobre las conexiones que mencionas en el documento pdf estan correctas,la alimentación de voltaje es la misma para ambos circuitos,la salida del pre va a la entrada del amp ,pero no te olvides que deben tener la misma tierra comun, ademas de usar cable blindado y conexiones lo mas cortas posibles,en tu diagrama faltaria unir las tierra o terminales negativos de los dos circuitos

suerte en tu proyecto,saludos desde Lima Perú


----------



## jose_chi (Ene 30, 2008)

hola amigo Jorge gracias por el link, tiene muy buena información para lo que quiero construir.
sabes siempre tengo una duda sobre la potencia de los amplificador, a ver si me puedes ayudar, yo tengo un amplificador yamaha de unos 7W y pues el sonido es suficiente para hacer ruido, es uno pequeño, y cuando escuho sobre los e 40 W no se que pensar, no tengo idea de como comparar el sonido, por el numero es obvio que suena mas fuerte, pero a veces he comparado el sonido de amp. de mayor potencia con uno de menor potencia y parece que suena mas fuerte el de menor potencia y esto pues me confunde, tambien he escuchado de potencia rms y la pmpo pero puedes decirme que es lo que realmente se escucha? la rms o la pmpo. 
desde ya gracias por la información que me puedas proporcionar
saludos


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Ene 31, 2008)

Hay que diferenciar de los que escuchamos mas fuerte y la potencia de audio real,como sabemos,el oido humano es sensible a los tonos de alrededor de 1000 ciclos,por eso un debil reloj despertador de 1 pila nos puede sacar del sueño,antiguamente los equipos de sonido de tocadisco a pilas baratos eran chillones,mucho frecuencia alta que llenaba el oido con unos 2 watts se alcanzaba bastante distancia,pero para un tono agudo necesitamos solo una membrana vibratoria que mueve poco aire pero excita nuestro oido por su resonancia en esa zona,ese pequeño amplificador de 7 watts puede ser bueno en zonas medias y altas pero no sirve para un bajo electrico,en baja frecuencia debemos usar el efecto piston para empujar columnas de aire y necesitamos potencia,parlantes de gran area que empujan masas de aire..
Recuerda que con el talk vox lo que vas a llevar a tu boca no es una vibracion sino una columna de aire modulada o empujada por el altavoz,cuanto mayor potencia podrias manejar mayor cantidad de aire,ahora que sea de 40 watts no significa que vas a usar toda esa potencia,quizas solo uses un 20% por decir es decir 8 watts pero limpios a diferencia de un amplificador pequeño en su zona de maximo trabajo que puede distorcionar,pero claro si no deseas gastar tiempo en construir uno de 40w prueba con el de 7 w,recuerda que el articulo recomienda 40 w considerando que se va a usar en un concierto muy ruidoso,para lo que deseas quizas no sea tan necesario,he visto paginas donde lo han hecho con  monitores de audio de PC que tienen poca potencia,depende que no hayan fugas de aire y todo lo que empuja el altavoz salga por el tubo sin perdidas,totalmente sellado.
En cuanto a lo de la potencia podemos decir lo siguiente: 
Electricamente: Potencia = Tensión por Intensidad,generalmente consideramos corriente continua. Esta es potencia total en el caso de una corriente continua, pero al tratarse de una potencia en corriente alterna que es la que nos interesa en el caso de musica.
 Se pueden definir ditintos tipos de potencia cuando hablamos equipos de musica:

R.M.S.(Root Mean Square ó Raíz Cuadrada Media) representa un nivel medio y constante de potencia que ofrece un amplificador,es la potencia efectiva y real,matematicamente es la raiz cuadrada de dos de la potencia total. Normalmente se toma como patron una señal de entrada senoidal de 1 V a 1000Hz. Los watts RMS son los conocidos como "watts reales". El sistema RMS refleja la potencia real, ya que existe un método standard para medirlo, haciéndolo totalmente independiente de fabricantes, marcas, etc., es un parámetro universal.En laboratorio se pone en la entrada una onda seno desde un generador y se mide la salida .Es una potencia continua en el tiempo.

La potencia P.M.P.O.(Peak Music Power Output ó Salida Máxima de Potencia Musical)es el máximo nivel de potencia que puede ofrecer un amplificador durante unos instantes, no hay una metodología científica standard para medirla, es por éste motivo que no se recomienda su uso como método de comparación, en realidad éste valor no nos indica nada serio,es una estrategia comercial para hacer creer que lo que nos venden es mas grande.La Potencia PMPO  es un truco comercial común en equipos de consumo como radiograbadores o minicomponentes se calcula bajo determinadas condiciones, una determinada frecuencia, a un determinado valor de señal,un instante corto,(frecuentemente 10ms),hay un estandar pero cada fabricante tira para donde más le favorece, un ejemplo los super altavoces activos para nuestros PC's,de 240 W en realidad quizas sean amplificador de 20 w RMS. 
Lo real es ver la potencia RMS,la PMPO puede de acuerdo al fabricante ser hasta 10 veces este valor pero solo para 10 milisegundos,ni creer en esto

Saludos


----------

